

The 10 Deadly Sales Sins Committed by Startups - SteliE
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2012/09/05/10-deadly-sales-sins-committed-startups/

======
jbg331
Has anyone found specific language that is effective when 'asking for the
sale'?

------
wallerj77
3 Great New Sins! Thanks Steli

~~~
SteliE
Would love to hear any sales mistakes you've seen startups make!

